# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët e Alaskës

## Benn

Eshte e tmerreshme qe askush nuk di qe a ka shqiptare qe jetojne e punojne ne Alaske.
Mendoj se eshte interesante te dihet dicka per ate komunitet.

----------


## Benn

Eshte e tmerreshme qe askush nuk e din qe ka apo s'ka shqipetare qe punojne e jetojne ne Alaske.
Ne se dikush mund te di dicka mund te pergjigjet. 
Mendoj se do te ishte interesante te dihej.

----------


## CEZARND

PO KA  SHQIPETAR NE ALASK .Dhe  kryesishte jane nga pjesa e Maqedonise ose me sakte nga  Prespa ,dhe shumica jane te  punesuar si shofera  taxie dhe kane restorantet e tyre .une nuk kam qene aty por kete ma ka thene nje shqipetar nga Pogradesi i cili ka banuar aty per 1 vite

----------


## Benn

> PO KA  SHQIPETAR NE ALASK .Dhe  kryesishte jane nga pjesa e Maqedonise ose me sakte nga  Prespa ,dhe shumica jane te  punesuar si shofera  taxie dhe kane restorantet e tyre .une nuk kam qene aty por kete ma ka thene nje shqipetar nga Pogradesi i cili ka banuar aty per 1 vite


_Faleminderit. Me ke shuar nje kuriozitet dhe nderkohe me ke inkurajuar qe ti vazhdoje me tej kerkimet per shqiptaret e Alaskes. Ne se miku juaj eshte anetar i forumit le te behet pjese e kesaj teme interesante. Ne se jo..._

----------


## CEZARND

Duke kerkuar ne inernet   lexova se nga viti 1992 e ketej ne shtetin e alaskes jane legalizuar rreth 100 shqiptare nga I.N.S  .J a dhe nje link ku tregon se  alaska po populloher me shqiptar ameriko jugoret koreanet etjer.....    
Click here: The Gift Of Two Languages | Minority Achievement | NW Education    

 TEKSTI  ANGLISHTE  I MARR NGA KY LINK:

Galvanizing The School
As the end of the three-year grant cycle approached, a group of energized teachers, parents, district personnel, and community members came together to develop a new vision for Government Hill that would encompass both the immersion program and the neighborhood school population, which had grown to include Korean, Russian, Albanian, and Alaska Native students. By then the school had attracted a new principal, Sandy Stephens, previously supervisor of elementary special education. "In Sandy, we discovered we had hired a tireless worker who was able to galvanize the school," says Leonard Cestaro, a sixth-grade teacher who has seen Government Hill through all its changes.

 GERMO TARE GERMO......

----------


## niku-nyc

Sa mund te jet numri afershit i Shqiptarve ne Alaska ne qofse dikush e di???

----------


## ^ZeMra^

ne Alaske ka shqiptare nga Struga, Ohri, Dibra, Kercova, Shqiperia dhe Kosova. Eshte e vertet se shumica e ketyre merren me taxi dhe restorante pasi kjo pune paguet shume.


Sa shqipetare ka nuk e di... por nese doni te dini dicka ju tregoj une   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## StterollA

> ne Alaske ka shqiptare nga Struga, Ohri, Dibra, Kercova, Shqiperia dhe Kosova.


 Duket qe je nga Maqedonia vete  :buzeqeshje:  Si e ke emrin?

----------


## Benn

> ne Alaske ka shqiptare nga Struga, Ohri, Dibra, Kercova, Shqiperia dhe Kosova. Eshte e vertet se shumica e ketyre merren me taxi dhe restorante pasi kjo pune paguet shume.
> 
> 
> Sa shqipetare ka nuk e di... por nese doni te dini dicka ju tregoj une



_Ne se eshte e mundur te na tregosh me shume per keta shqiptare qe kane shkuar kaq larg. _ [B]

----------


## ^ZeMra^

StterollA vertet jam nga Maqedonia, e per emrin tani nuk e zgjasi heheh

Per Shqipetaret e Alaskes c'te them? Nuk kemi aq shume Shqipetare, por do thoja se vijne aty dikund 300 banore. Jetojme ne qetesi, sepse jemi larg thashethemeve qe bejne Shqipetaret ne vendet tjera te Amerikes. Ketu eshte vend i qete dhe i rehatshem per te jetuar. Para ka mjaft, kuptohet per ata qe punojne hehe

Tjeter sdi ca te them...

----------


## irexha

edhe nje kuriozitet tjeter, cilat jane rruget me te mundeshme per te mberritur ne ata vend aq te larget, shume kurioz jam

----------


## angert

perhsendes shqiptart e alaskes ,sa larg paski shkuar o zot i madh ,ne te gjitha pikat e globit shiptari vuni kamb tash e mbuluan globin por sa jemi te lshur ne mes vete,kjo ka rendesi shum,
jam poet nga mitrovica, e kosoves,
ne forum mund te gjeni vargjet e  mija ,poashtu kam deshir qe populli te me ndihmoj sa ma shum me informacine,ne baz te ngjarjeve un te shkruaj vargje  shfrytzojeni ,ket mundesi qe kam ,nes e dini ngjrje nga jeta nese keni ndegjuar nje ngjarje ma shkruani dhe un e stilizoj,nuk ka nevoj per koment ma te madh as te mburrem ketu,vargjet e mija mund te shihen,.
qellimi im esht qe te shkruaj sa ma shum,ne jet per ket jam i etur dhe i pashtershem   kekroj gjithjmon ngjarje te reja te thella jete,tregime interesante edhe ne menyr anonime s ka problem protagonizmin pasta e thuri anonim sipas deshires se njerzve.
un shkruaj ngjarje keng dhe vargje

sidomos ju te alaskes me thueni se me qfar ndjenjash jetoni atje,dhe cili esht malli juaj per atdhe si jetoni si jeni te organizuar.
poeti nga mitrovica  pershendet bashkatdhetart

----------


## ^ZeMra^

Jetojme si gjithe mergimtaret e tjere. Kur ja permend dikujt emrin "Alaske" mendon se eshte vend i ftohet dhe plot akull ne kater stinet. E ne te vertete nuk eshte keshtu. Alaska si gjithe vendet e tjera ka kater stine, por dimri zgjat pak me shume se te tjerat. Vera eshte shume e nxehte, e bukur, plot gjelberim dhe ajer te pastert. 

Vendlindja sigurisht se na mungon, por shkojme *c'do vere* dhe e shuajm sadopak mallin. Sa per vend i larget, nuk eshte edhe aq. Ndoshta eshte, por nese e krahasojme me udhetimin qe bejne Shqipetaret ne Floride, eshte gati njelloj. Udhetimi me aeroplan prej Alaske deri ne Evrope zgjat 9 ore. 

Ne c'do feste behen organizime per te gjithe Shqipetaret, sidomos per Diten e Flamurit qe festohet shume. Tjeter c'te them...Jete e qete!

----------


## FierAkja143

Shume teme interesante...... :perqeshje:

----------


## friendlyboy1

sipas statistikave te shtetit te alaskes nuk ka shqiptar atije

----------


## Arti_St

Ka si jo, une para nje kohe kam pare nje emision ne rtk, ku paraqitej nje shqiptar ne alaske qe kishte shkuar atje nga nju jorku, dhe kishte nje restoran atje. Edhe pamjet ishin te Alaskes, me bore, pastaj restoranti ishte i ndertuar si shtepi druri shum i bukur

----------


## Dorontina

ka shqiptar ne Alaska ka , kam udhtu ne aeroplan me njerz qe udhtonin per Alaska , ishin te ferizajit .
kam udhtu edhe me njer qe jetojn ne Islland edhe atje kishte mjaft , nga Peja dhe Prizereni ...

*Nji shqiptar ishte merzitur nga shoqeria shqiptare pa kultur pa rend pa respekt*  vendos te ik diku larg larg ...edhe shkon me anije 18 ditê dhe mbrin ne Australi dhe hyn ne nji kafe e porosit nji kafe dhe e shef nji njeri me nji kamb duke pi kafe po me shum e vret syri pse ky i mshon mizave don mi myt me gazet se qe asht pa nji kembê ....dhe e pyet ne anglisht : nga jeni ju , ju lutem ? ky pergjigjet : *Une jam nga Kosova* ne anglisht . Ky Kosovari i ri qe kishte ardh me pushu trurin nga kosovart ; e kap koken ne dorê dhe thot: *Kuuuuu qyre ky me nji kamb ku ka ardh e ai me dy ku ka me shku ?*  :buzeqeshje:  ne Alaskê me siguri .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ^ZeMra^

> sipas statistikave te shtetit te alaskes nuk ka shqiptar atije


Nuk e di perse ju duket aq vend i cuditshem Alaska. Si ne c'do vend te Amerikes, edhe ne Alaska ka Shqipetare, e une jam nje prej tyre. Ketu ka Shqipetare nga Kosova (Ferizaj, Gjilan, Prishtine), Maqedonia (Struge, Oher, Diber, Kercove, Gostivar) dhe nga Shqiperia (Durres).

Neper c'do rruge, restorant apo dyqane shohim Shqipetare...Bile vitin e fundit jane shtuar edhe me shume. Shume prej tyre kane ardhur nga shtetet tjera te Amerikes, sepse ju pelqen jetesa me shume. Eshte pak e shtrenjte, por ne pergjithesi eshte qete, ka shume vende pune dhe gjithashtu rrogat jane me te larta se ne vendet tjera te Amerikes.

----------


## RaPSouL

Ka shqiptare ne alaske edhe at ne numer te lart qer punojne atje padyshim mund tju siguroj se ka qe punojne sepse nje komshia im eshte atje...



RaPSouL

----------


## BvizioN

Alaska eshte vend i paster dhe me pelcen shume.Vetem se te jetoja atje do vuaja nga pagjumesia.Eshte veshtire per te stimuluar kushtet e nates per gjume, vetem nese i bllokon te gjitha dritaret me perde te erreta  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjate sezionit te veres, ne pjesen me veriore te Barrow, dielli nuk perendon nga 10 Maj deri me 2 Gusht, duke krijuar ndricim ditor gjate 24 oreve.Ndersa ne Dimer dielli nuk duket fare per 67 dite.

----------

